# Dreamscape of Dr Yalfe - by Irish Bard (~BBW(multiple), Magic, Dreaming, ~XWG)



## IrishBard (Jul 3, 2009)

_~BBW(multiple), Magic, Dreaming, ~XWG _- from the depths of dreams, a girl goes on a journey of self discovery

*Dreamscape of Dr Yalfe
by Irish Bard​*

*Author's Note:* many ideas come in my dreams. The Dreamscape is a strange, mystical, surreal, cerebral and terrifying landscape, the exploration of which can lead to godhood or insanity... 

Enough babbling, this is a return to my roots when it comes to story structure, an introduction into the world and the characters. I hope everyone enjoys it, it's going to be weird and exciting, and more ways to WG one person than I have done yet.)

*Chapter 1: The Map*

"Come on, Craig, no more pictures," cooed Chloe sweetly, as her boyfriend tried to take more photos with his phone. Despite her pleas not to, Chloe quite enjoyed the camera light, and always made sure that it got her best side, even if covering it up.

"Chloe, you love the camera," Craig said, grabbing another picture of his beautiful girlfriend. Chloe tried to catch the phone, only to fall on top of her boyfriend. Idlely she stroked his chest.

"How long has it been?"

"Half a year."

"Wow, it seems like much, much longer." Chloe sat up on the bench and strenched, revealing her washboard stomach to the college on this glorious summers day. Craig messed with her match-stick coloured hair playfully. 

"Chloe, no matter what you look like, I will always find you the most beautiful thing in the world."

"Craig, thats so romantic." 

Chloe knew he was kidding. Many guys had said that to her, and deep down, she knew that it meant nothing. "Say, you can come around later if you want to take pictures of me."

"Don't you have a history report?"

"It can wait." a kiss was exchanged. 

And then Chloe saw the trio. Mary, Jenny and Clarry, a group of fat girls whose only purpose was to be ridiculed. 

"Loose some weight!" yelled out Chloe at them. 

"Now, Chloe, that was mean." Craig said, sternly, "come on, they are all really nice. I have one each in my classes, Clarry's clever, Jenny's funny, and Mary's sweet."

"Please, Craig, all fat women are the same," Chloe replied. this little tiff wouldn't amount to anything, surely. 

_Some time later_

Chloe arrived back at her home, a classic suburban house in the suburbs for a suburban family. 

"Hi, mom!"

"Hi Chloe, how was school today?"

"It was Ok, Craig should be dropping by later to pick up some stuff," _sex,_ thought Chloe.

"Ok, I won't knock." Chloe was about to run upstairs to get changed when her mother stopped her, "By the way, you haven't been ordering off the internet, by any chance?"

"Noooooo?"

"Well, You've received a package, addressed to you. I haven't opened it, but it looks pretty valueable, it came in triple first class from england."

_I don't know anyone in England?_ thought Chloe as she took the package upstairs to her bedroom.

Inside was a box, a fairly ordinary wooden box, with a clip. Unclipping the clip, the lid was drawn back to reveal a peice of ancient parchment. 

"Whoa, this must be eons old," Chloe looked around, before taking a pair of cotton gloves out of her pocket. History had taught her a number of things, but the first one was that to never leave finger prints on valuable documents. Holding it carefully on her desk and taking a deep breath, she opened the scripture. It was a map, it looked like some kind of star chart, Ten circles with interconnecting links, criss-crossing, in the back of a starry sky. Small writing was around each circle, Chloe looked for a magnifying glass, but there was none to be found.

"This could make me a star," she muttered, realising too late the astrological pun that had slipped past her lips. Carefully rolling the parchment back into its original shape, she left it on her desk, things like that would have to wait, as Craig was at the door, with a camera, some flowers, and, presumably, a condom. 

_Some time later_

Chloe said goodbye to Craig and walked leisurely upstairs. Tonight had been a good night, and now she just wanted to sleep it all off. Getting into her underwear, she got ready for bed, Collapsing into the cradle of sleep soon after. 

She awoke with a start, a woman was standing at the edge of her bed. Dressed in a relaxed business suit, the woman was huge, at least 300lbs, with long red hair and bright emerald eyes. 

"Chloe Strife, I presume, I want a word with you."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 4, 2009)

"Who are you and what are you doing in my room!" demanded Chloe.

"I'm sorry, where are my manners, here is my card." the woman passed her a card whilst sitting on her bed, Strangely there were no creaking springs.


Dr M. Yalfe
Dream Wanderer
no fixed abode.​
"And as for what I am doing in your room, you are technically in my space, so what are you doing here?"

"What?"

"You're dreaming, Chloe, This is all a dream."

"So what, if I just pinch myself, then I wake up?"

"Yes, but if you do, then you will relive this dream again and again, until you follow me. Once you follow me, you will not be able to wake up until I say you can." 

Yalfe smiled, "usually when I appear out of nowhere into girl's rooms, they scream stuff like "Rapist", why not you?"

"That says more about the girls you visit than it does about me." muttered Chloe. She walked towards the doctor. "so where are we going."

"Into your cupboard. Cliched bogey man stuff, but It's the only accessible point in this room I could find that really would have a dramatic effect." she put one foot in and then turned to Chloe sharply, "Bring the map."

"What?"

"Don't have it, loose it, destroy it, and you will be stuck forever in this dream scape, with only a slim chance you will be able to make it out."

Taking the map, Chloe followed Yalfe into the cupboard. Batting asside dresses and t-shirts, she found herself batting asside ferns and branches as she entered Dreamland. 

The first thing she noticed was the cliff, barely two feet in front of her. If she hadn't noticed it, she would have walked off. falling down onto her knees, she crawled forward and looked over the edge. Yalfe was walked down it as though nothing was happening, the path continuing on down the cliff, complete with grass and trees. 

"Gravity behaves differently in Dream land!" yelled Yalfe over her shoulder. Chloe gulped and crawled down meekly, nothing changing as she stepped over the cliff, as the world seemed to to right itself. 

Not too far down the road, they came across a series of doors. Ten, wooden, suspended in space and time, leading seemingly no where, with ten insignias on the front.

"What are these?"

"These enter into the other worlds of the dream scape, allow you to explore this world further and look into that idea that you have cooked up in your head."

"What idea?"

"All fat girls are the same."

"So this will..." 

Chloe was pushed through by Yalfe. the good doctor smiled as the door she had pushed Chloe through swang shut, the skull and cross bones emblazoned on its front.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 5, 2009)

Chloe burst onto a deck of a ship. A very large ship, she noted, a very large ship made out of wood, which was flying. Over the deck, she saw great seas of clouds, with the occasional spire of a mountain spike up, with other ships sailing around. Noticably far away, she noted. Then she realised from the general shouting, swearing, singing and belching, as well as the jolly roger of a skull ontop of two curved swords, that she was on a pirate ship. 

"Cap'n, we've found a stowaway!"

Wheeling round, Chloe found herself face to face with a buxom pirate, obviously not important as she was dressed in fairly modest cloths, but the cutlass made her seem very threatening. 

"Bring her up to the bridge, Deidre!" 

The pirate grabbed her and moved her into seeing distance with the crew. Chloe quickly saw that this girl was not an anomoly, as the entire crew was female, and ranging from chubby (as this girl was) to rotund, all merrily performing duties regardless, from shimmying up rigging to check on the floation device, to bringing in the sail, to cleaning the cannons. The enormous Bo'sun stood on the bridge looked Chloe up and down, the equally huge Helmsgirl concentrating on the horizon.

"Ffound a stringy one, 'ave yer?" she smiled at Deidre. "Send 'er through to the Cap'n, she'll be wantin' to have a word with 'er." 

_I have a name_, thought Chloe as she was roughly pushed into the captains quarters. 

The luxurious room was littered with all manner of booty - gold, gems, maps, food, and bottles of wine. Weapons lined the wall, along with heads of enemies and strange beasts, presenting the place as the den of a proud huntress. The desk at the centre contained all manner of strange devices, the chair facing the route the ship was going in. 

"Well, lass, what d'yer think of me haul?"

The chair span round and the Captain was in it. The vast woman dwarfed any person Chloe had seen, she was somewhere in the region of 500lbs, with vast cleavage and a stomach that was the size of treasure chest, with flame red hair. Her outfit was impressive, in its crimson coat and blue bustier, the tricorn placed so that her hair could be styled just so. She radiated daring and bravery, in a light that seemed, to Chloe's eyes, just so wrong. Women her size were usually ashamed of their weight. 

"There's certianly alot of it."

"Yeah, well, i've been on a quest fer booty for along while," the Captain got out the chair (the chair squeeked in relief) and sauntered round to Chloe.

"My name's Ann, and I take it that the good doctor sent yer here."

"You know Yalfe?"

"Met her once or twice," Ann grinned, "I have a little problem, ye see. My ship needs more, ahem, "supplies", so we are goin' to be dockin' in a little town soon. However, we're far too high up in the wind currents to land there, we need a bit more Ballast."

"And, what do i need to do?"

"Well..." Ann pulled a switch and Chloe dropped into the hold. bleery eyed, 

Chloe saw the mountain of fruits in front of her, which was, strangely, floating, "yer need to eat all of that cloud fruit, putting on enough weight to send us down. Strange little things, cloud fruit, only weigh anything once they're inside yer."

"And if I refuse?" yelled Chloe. this was entrapment, she couldn't do it!

"Then I have another switch that drops yer out the ship. Believe me lassy, I know this world better than anyone, and there is a ground underneath those clouds, along way down!" Ann smiled again as Chloe, reluctantly, began to eat. 

"Finish the pile, and yer should be big enough to take us down. Good luck, girl!"


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 7, 2009)

Chloe finished off the last of the fruit, the pile completely gone. Sitting back, she cringed the wreckage of her figure it had wrought on her body, covering every surface with at least six layers of fat. Stupendous boobs, enormous stomach, thunderous thighs and blubberous buttocks, she had wrecked her body. She must have weighed more than Captian Ann. 

"Blimey, yer bigger than me!" cried the captain from above, confirming her worst fears. 

"Anyway, slip this on." 

Throwing down a large blanket, the Captain demonstrated how to make it into a simple robe. "Ye might wan' that, the girls get a li'l rowdy, if yer know what I mean. just go out of that door on the left."
"I could have left any time!"

"Yeah, but I hadn't unlocked it then, had I?"

Chloe looked down, and shuffled to the door, ashamed to be this huge. This wasn't a dream, but a nightmare. 

Outside, there was a massive cheer as all the pudgy and pretty pirates celebrated their stowaways fast fattening. 

"Woah, yer even bigger than the cap'n."

"I wish I could be hav'n yer boobs!"

"Look at that Arse, I could kill for that!"

They were celebrating her size; were they all mad? Chloe couldn't believe how pally and friendly, in a roguish and tough sort of way, they were being to her. she barely knew them, and she was bigger than they were, it was incompreh...

"SKYSHARKS! Skysharks off the port bow!"

Chloe could see rounding the next cloud bank the myriad of sharks with wings tearing apart a mountain top town. What she also saw was far more interesting. A door had appeared from outside the cloud bank, hoving into view, looking to pass underneath the ship. 

"You'll be wantin' that door." Ann said as her bo'sun barked orders to the rest of the crew. "It leads to another world. it's a way outta here, yer probably don't want to get in between a battle where the crew of "The sky dragon" is involved." 

Chloe looked down and saw the door was only a hand rail away. "How do you...?" 

"Give my regards to the doctor." before a boot over the edge, causing the teetering mass of Chloe to fall down towards the door. Chloe remembered Captian Ann giving her a smile before dashing in with a war cry. She hit the door, it opened and she dropped into nothingness.

"Learnt your lesson?"

Chloe found herself next to Yalfe, falling in a fairly relaxed way. 

"How did you?!"

"I take that as a no, then."

"But how, when..." she looked at herself, she was exactly the same as when she came into the dream. "Why?!"

"I hope you find that out for yourself soon, Chloe," Yalfe said, "I think you went through the wrong door first, Ann can be a little forceful. Maybe Sasha will be able to help you better."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 8, 2009)

Chloe landed with a crash into a dining room of a nice little house. the long table had lots of high back chairs and... she lost conscious when she realised what they were made of, namely chocolate, and remembering something about Hansel and Gretal and a gingerbread house. 

"Wake up, dear, it's lunch time." 

Chloe woke up, and found herself bound by handcuffs and rope to a chair at the table whilst a pot magically stirred itself on the table. 

"Hungry at all, dear?"

"Who are you?!"
"Oh, excuse me, where are my manners, my name is Sasha," said the young witch. She was pretty, willing to please and absolutely huge. Merrily sitting on the six of so broomsticks that would take her weight, she was wider than she was tall (which wasn't a hard feat, as she only looked about 5' tall), with her tight fitting bustier bulging with cleavage and stomach fat. 

She raised her wand and there flew into the room,a small army of... gingerbread men wielding lollipop maces and candy cane batons with wafer riot shields, looking as threatening as their cute faces would allow. "and I bid you welcome to my humble home. I was just about to have my lunch, care to join me?" 

"Whats on the menu?" asked Chloe sarcastically, trying to think of a way out of the place. 

"Well, there's a nice broth to have." Sasha took the ladle and lifted it, revealing a grey mess, with what looked like a tentacle and an eyeball in it. 

"Alternatively, you could always eat your way through the hand cuffs. their made out of the hardest enchanted marange, only to be broken through consumption."

"Oh no..." Chloe replied, shaking her head, "I'm not falling for that again, I've already been tricked once by Captain Ann, wherever she is, to gaining weight, I wasn't born yesterday."

"Oh well, chin up." Sasha replied cheerily, putting the mess into a bowl made out of gingerbread. It had the texture of porridge, and the smell of a garbage dump. "I always like experimenting with food, it keeps it interesting... now, did I put the elemental flavouring in?"

Out of the pot came a huge and terrible creature, made out of the mess, screaming with hunger. It looked at Chloe, who stared back, the eyeballs swiveling manically. 

"Silly me, of course I did," Sasha said, hitting herself on the head lightly.

"My advice is to run... but first eat your way out of your bindings, deary, whilst I attempt a counter spell. Boys?" 

The Gingerbread men saluted.

"Keep the monster occupied whilst Chloe escapes and I work some magic."

Chloe, now given no option, bit into the marange handcuffs. 

_this has got to be some of the nicest stuff i have tasted!_ she thought. _maybe the whole house tastes like this? should i? dare I?_

"Oh dear, its melted the bowl... oh well, I can always make more. 

_Dare I..._

Chloe began to eat her way through the licorice bindings and into the chocolate chair. even with those small bites, she had begun to grow.

(continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## snipermb435 (Jul 9, 2009)

I gotta say this, you really have a talent for writing stories which always keep me minterested, looks like if you agree, that theres a picture of cloe to be drawn in the future.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 9, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> I gotta say this, you really have a talent for writing stories which always keep me minterested, looks like if you agree, that theres a picture of cloe to be drawn in the future.



yeah, a whole series of pictures might be cool (she has yet to go to 8 different worlds)


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 9, 2009)

Chloe grew as she ate and ate as she grew. Ss she polished off the gingerbread brickwork, the cake carpentry, the confectionary cutlery and the pick-a-mix paintings. Her belly jumped forward, her breasts filled and blossomed, her buttocks widened and softened, her thighs thickened and fattened. As she boldy chomped her way into the kitchen, gorging on the sweet architecture, her body could only grow more and more. 

"How are you liking it?" asked Sasha joyfully, before casting another spell at her culinary creation. Chloe didn't answer. after all, it's rude to talk with your mouth full of frosting top and Icecream taps. Sasha smiled, seeing that her guest was content. With a flick of her wrist, a good hundred gingerbread men appeared and ran towards Chloes enormous form. 

"Well, eat as much as you like, dear, I can always make more."

Chloe didn't need any more encouragement, and instantly used her hands for shoveling as she bore her way into the front room, straigh across the house, bypassing most of the doors. Sucking up the taffy carpet, she then attacked the candy cane chandlier, cracking sticks between her teeth. The candyfloss cushions were devoured, as were the comfy caremel armchair they were placed on, she began to think what it would be like outside. sweet mushrooms, delicate sugary grass, gumdrop walkway, maybe a chocolate stream, the idylic and enticing landscape filled her brain, and she wished she could go outside. 

However, she could see only a door. a large, wooden door, unedible, with the picture of a chinese character on its face. It was one of those doors she came through, and she was having far too much fun here to go. she would just have to make her own door. she crunched her way through the wall and burst into...the kitchen.

"Oh, you've caught me just in time!" Sasha said, having contained her creation in a large glass hipflask, the gingerbread men tending to their wounded. 

"So, what, there is no more!"

"No, I am in charge of this world to remake it as I see fit. I don't really have much of an imagination, you see, and so I thought, "Why not make a house that everyone could enjoy." this is all i really need, you see."

Chloe had stopped listening, she had just seen the trail of destruction she had created, a one woman wrecking crew all the way through the dinning room, the kitchen and the front room, and at the end was an ass that was huge, Massive, about a good yard across and so blubbery it must be able to engulf someone. Standing up, she looked down at her body, which was hard with the three chins she had aquired, and gaped, which was even harder. 

Massive no longer described it... really, Chloe had run out of phrases to describe herself. her stomach had long ago passed her knees, and was now stretching out a good few feet infront, her breasts were not far behind, big and bouncy like a pair of watermelons. She looked at her hands, fat with chubby digits and saw they were covered in all manner of sweet stuff. 

"I'm sorry... I'm such a mess!" she apologised tearfully.

"There's no need to be sorry, dear." Sasha floated down next to her, putting an arm around her shoulder. "I'd say your only about as big as me. I can always remake the house easily. This is for you to enjoy... did you?"

"Well... yeah, but I feel so guilty now!"

"What's to feel guilty about, dear? you had fun, I had fun, we both had fun, whats to be sorry about?" patting the shoulder, causing Chloe's body to ripple.

Sasha floated to the door, and opened it. "maybe the good doctor can help you, she usually has something." 

Chloe waddled through the door, dejectedly, closing it behind her. 

"So, what have you learn?" asked Yalfe. Chloe jumped, amazed that she could, before looking down to see she was back to her thin self. 

"That this place is weird!"

"Still not sold on the idea yet?" Yalfe shook her head, "I took you for a sensible, intelligent girl, Chloe, but you seem a little culture shocked at the moment."

"So, what, I need to keep my head cool when I'm eating my way through a gingerbread house?!"

"Yes, girl! Both Sasha and Ann have taught you something very special, and you are not grasping it at all. Please say Jun has better luck trying to get the message across."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 11, 2009)

*Chapter 7: The Palace of the Empress*

Chloe landed in a closet. Lightly, this time, not with a crash, obviously whoever she was meeting, this Jun character, wasn't to be disturbed. 

The closet was fairly nice, she admitted, filled with large dresses of chinese flavour, from tent-like kiminos to enormous halternecks, dragons snaking down. She wasn't suprised at the size, after all she had encountered two huge women before in this crazy dream, or the style, as the Chinese character on the door that she came in gave it away some what, but at how revealing they were. 

_Stranger and stranger,_ she thought. 

"Your graciousness," came a man's voice from beyond the closet. The door closed, Chloe could only listen, pressing her ear against as hard as she could. "Will you be requiring anything now?"


"Not now, Whang," muttered a sultry voice, calm, collective, hypnotic. "I have everything I need right hear."

"But your entertainment, she is waiting..."

"I have everything I need, honourable Whang," the womans voice continued, and Chloe heard the footsteps of the man leaving. 

_"Everything she needs? Obviously I'm not as hidden as I thought," _Chole realized. She then heard the heavy tread of the woman walking to the closet... and then felt the closet fall downwards. 

"What the..." she said, and then remembered she had just come from a gingerbread house, things were only going to get weirder, before feeling the closet slow down to a stop. Chloe took a deep breath, there was silence. a long, drawn out silence, Chloe could feel the woman on the other side smiling. What kind of smile, sadistic, friendly, wise, she had yet to find out.

The door flew open and Chloe fell into a pair of enormous breasts. the enormous breasts were large and perky, held tightly in a too-tight kimino. long black hair fell over them, supported by a smiling face and an enormous body. Between the size of Sasha and Ann, this new woman held her weight like both an empress and a sex goddess, radiating sex appeal, even her cankles were beautiful. Her smile was not wisdom, joy, sadism, or anything like that. It was lustful.

"Got you, Chloe..." she said, looking at the wide eyed girl before kissing her on the lips. Chloe could only drift behind her as she undressed and walked towards the bed, lifted atop mighty beasts of gold and scale, in a palace of size and granduer. 

"Now, Chloe, Jun is going to have her entertainment."


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 11, 2009)

This is an extremely well written, entertaining piece of fiction. Bravo!


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 12, 2009)

Chloe was not unexposed to lesbianism. Give her enough alcohol at a party, and enough on lookers wanting it, and she would happily to a strip-tease and a fondle with another girl. However, this was not that situation, this was a situation where she was on a flying bed, with a 750lb woman with disproportionatly large breasts who was hungry for love. 

This was one of those situations where she should be dreading it, but Jun was just too intoxicating for Chloe. She found herself lost in those chocolate eyes, and wishing for a smile every second of the time they were spending together. She was hopelessly in love with Jun. 

And then it begun. It started off with just a hug, but then the hug turned to caressing, kissing, groaning, moaning, thrusting, touching, licking. 

_Oh, this is wonderful,_ thought chloe, screaming mentally as Jun did things to her that should not, could not, will never be repeated again, but she wanted more and more of it. Every aspect of her heterosexual self was violated, but she was in heaven because of it. 

Chloe then started to realize what was happening. Each time Jun touched her, she grew. she blossomed out into an overexaggerated hourglass figure, her breasts almost smothering her whilst her thighs were lushiously thick. Each touch brought new pleasure to that area, each caress made it grow bigger, so much better than anything she had had before. She didn't want it to end.

But it did, unfortunately. Jun got bored, and got off Chloe, now a huge hourglass figure, all breasts and thighs, with only a vestage of the belly she had last time.

"The door is open." Jun said, "I think it is located."

Chloe was swallowed up by the door underneath her. 

"So, what did you learn?"

Chloe looked at Yalfe, and said the only thing she could have learnt from Jun.
"that sex is fantastic when you're fat."

Yalfe raised her eyebrow and nodded approvingly.

"It seems your finally cottoning on, Chloe, well done. You're not there yet, but you're getting there."

"So, where to next then?" 

"Well, I was thinking that Helen might need to be paid a visit." Yalfe smiled, "you might like her, she's closer to what you're used to."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 13, 2009)

Chloe dropped into a cluster of berry bushes. Blue berries, as it so happened, inside a grove of trees. Chloe already had a feeling where this was going, blueberries turning her into a blueberry, ruining her figure for the fourth time this night. However, anyone with a lick of sense would have rejected their vanity some time before, and Chloe liked to think of herself as a sensible girl. Anyway, surely one won't hurt?

Picking one out of the bushes, Chloe popped it in her mouth. Quiet nice, she thought, she always enjoyed fresh fruits during summer time, and the weather here seemed perfect june sunshine. Looking at her hand, she could see it turning blue, a small speck from the centre of her palm slowly spreading out like an ink stain. 

"Violet Beauregarde, eat your heart out!" Chloe muttered as she felt the swelling in her abdomen. It was an oddly relaxing, being slowly filled up with juice, you felt helpless but in control at the same time. quickly the swelling moved to more areas, moving out to her arms, her legs, her behind, her hips and, most notiably, her breasts. Growing rounder and bigger, slowly making her feel more and more relaxed. 

"Oh my." said a voice. Chloe sat up as much as she could, and spun round, to the similar extent. She saw something dissappear back into the tree, with what looked like green hair. 

"Come out!" She barked, "I know you're there."

"Oh my, I am so, so sorry! I didn't mean to startle you." said the bark-skinned woman stepping out of the tree. Chloe was beginning to see what to expect, and wasn't surprised by the fact that this woman was huge. What surprised her was that, compared to Ann, Sasha and Jun, this woman wasn't that big, slightly smaller than Ann, and had an elfen grace about her. She was bottom heavy, no denying that, as she was endowned with what Chloe used to call "hippo hips". Her long green hair was littered with leaves, with a ring of flowers positioned like a crown. This nature queen held herself humbly, unsure, shyly. Yalfe was right, thought Chloe, she was more like the fat women I know. 

"I'm so sorry, I should have said something sooner, I am such an idiot." 

"Hey, calm down," Chloe said, trying to move. her current size made it very difficult, only allowing for a small waddle. "You must be Helen, I'm Chloe. I didn't expect a dryad to be greeting me, most of the people I have encountered have only had occupational titles."

"Oh, yes, oh, erm, well, erm..." Helen floundered a little bit. "Well, you've eaten from one of my bushes... erm, and you know, well, what it does, erm... we are probably going to have to dejuice you, you know, before it's too late..."

"Too late?" Chloe said, looking down at her body. she was now spherical, only her hands, feet, head and breasts were not consumed by her inflated blue body, the latter blossoming outwards to form extentions. 

"I don't like the sound of 'too late'."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 14, 2009)

"Yes, too late!" Helen said, magicking a number of treeroots to slowly roll Chloe onto her side and then roll her. Chloe felt all the juices slosh about her, nauseatingly quickly, like she had been turned into a tumble dryer. Images of her exploding filled her mind, she hoped that this wasn't some kind of "Nightmare on elm street" situation. 

"What happens after too late" she muttered, hoarsely.

"Well, the blueberry juice comes to critical mass and at that point..." 

Chloe braced herself for the inevitable word. 

"The blueberry juice begins to stain your skin."

"Oh," said Chloe, a tad disappointed but thoroughly relieved. "I though I was going to pop."

"Well, the first lot did," Helen muttered, "but that was a long time ago, now, those berries allow your body to grow as the juice fills up. Look, there's someone who ate a whole bush load."

Chloe looked and gaped ( trust this place to be completely fantastic). There were a series of orchards of different kinds of fruit, floating on a enormous platform, city sized, with lots of different platforms of similar size containing other botanical wonders. Mazes, shubberies, flower beds, groves, all contained on these huge platforms. floating in the air with a bright sun, they seems to float in a kind of hyper space, with no visable ground. 

She then looked at what Helen was pointing at. The vast round blueberry girl rolled along the path, towering over everyone like a joyous blue hill, a man chasing after her, trying to stop his precious from rolling away. 

"There are other people here?" she wondered.

"erm, Chloe, erm... the de-juicer is this way."

"What, oh, sorry, Helen, I..." the large bowl in the ground had a number of tributaries running from it.

"We squeezes berry girls when they are done out in here," Helen continued, shuffling her feet, "we make blueberry juice and cocktails out of it."

Chloe didn't mind any of that, the pressure of the juice was getting painful. she rolled herself into the bowl, rolling about a bit, before resting in the centre.

"Ok, what now?"

"Just push."

Chloe did, and instantly the juice poured out of her most delicate of orifaces, followed, soon after, by her nipples becoming fountains. A great wave of relief flooded over her, and she swam over to the side to be hauled out by Helen.

"First time, eh?" Helen muttered, and she handed Chloe a towel. "Just go through that door over there, Mother will be waiting for you."

"Mother?"

"Oh no, I shouldn't have said that!"

Chloe thought nothing of it as she went through the door with goblin-like creature on the front. 

"So, chloe, learn anything?"

"Yes, there are other people here, this is not a private dream."

Yalfe bit her lip before walking around Chloe in hyper space.

"Anyone can access this dreamscape, Chloe, you are right, this isn't a private dream. Anyone who has possessed the map," she waved a hand at what Chloe had in her right hand, "can enter here. Think of this as "World of warcraft" for the dreamers."

"Ok, so where to go to next."

"You entered through the door, Chloe, you go where you choose. Give my regards to Heather, will you?"


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 16, 2009)

Chloe found herself in a dark cavern, a criss-cross network of tunnels, eluminated only by glowing fungus. She seemed to be at a cross roads of sorts, as the chamber had many tributary tunnels winding off from it, some earthen, some hewn of rock, some made out of crystal, all the while decorated with banners and markings, primitive and crude. 

She got up, and looked around.

"Hello!" she called out. Usually by this time in these strange worlds, someone would have met her. 

"Hello!" she called again, louder and more urgent. If she found who ruled this world, maybe, she could get more information about that "Mother" comment that Helen said. Maybe this "Heather" would know. 

"HELLO!"

"By the ears and spears, there's no need ta shout!"

Before she could think, a score of... what could only be described as goblins, ran up and bundled her. 

"Get your hands off me!"

"Calm down, girlie, we ain't gonna hurt ya!" said their leader, only indicated by his tin-pot hat, "We'se just gonna take ya to da matron."

Chloe calmed down. 

"Ok then, put me down, and I'll walk."

"Can't be doin' that, miss," said another one, "some of da tunnels be gettin' much smaller 'an you standin' up, you'se gotta lie down, we'll carry ya."

"Very well, but If I feel one hand groping me, I will kick the offender so hard he'll go blind."

The goblins winked at each other with beedy little eyes. Chloe was not re-assured. 

Tunnel after tunnel the goblins, carrying Chloe above them like loot, scuttled through, twists, turns, alleys and burrows. 

"Are you the only inhabitants in this place?" Chloe asked.

"Nah," said the lead goblin, "the purgers are on da surface, but we don't like 'em. arrogant sort, don't like anyfink they don't know. Dwarves been down here, their alright, and a couple of t'others..."

_Great_, thought Chloe,_ i've stumbled into D&D territory. _

It was a good think she used to be a thorough geek (and still was in her own small way) at this. 

"So, who is this matron?"

"She brought us here, to da warren, and helped us grow. Second roight, boys, an'... here we are."

The enormous cavern was packed with goblins. hustling, bustling, bargianing, fighting, shouting, a loud and racous green mess of pointy noses and scrabbly hands. However, Chloe was even more amazed at who else occupied the cavern. 

An enormous green women, with vast thighs and huge breasts, along with great bellies, sitting, standing, lying and waddling around the place, goblins waiting on them hand and foot. 

"who are they?"

"They're da maidens, miss. Mothers, sisters, wives and lovers of goblin kind. they come from the matron, she... here she is now!"

The goblins knelt down and presented Chloe like a prize to the Matron. 

Enormous, in both size and girth, she towered over Chloe, each tread of her feet creating small tremors in the earth. She looked like Chloe after the edible house incident, enormous, but her breasts were much bigger, full of milk. there was something else about her, her skill was slightly scaly, and she had horns and a tail... and wings.

"Come here, Chloe," the Matron said, picking up chloe and craddling her in her arms, "I'm Heather. Dear me, you look famished, I think you need some nutrition."

"No i'm abso..." Chloe began, before finding her mouth full of nipple. Gently she suckled it, feeling, once again, the now familiar sensation of growth outwards as the warm milk flowed down her throat.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 18, 2009)

Chloe was placed down by the dragon-like Heather, big, bloated, bottomed heavy, and, according to the gaggle of goblins around her, quiet beautiful. 

"Chloe, consider yourself," rumbled Heather, "an honourary maiden. Enjoy yourself, and make sure those children don't get into trouble."

"Heather, I need to talk to you." Chloe said, quickly, "Erm, do you know a Doctor Yalfe?"

Heather paused. "Yes...vaguely..."

"Is she any relation to..."

"Are you a goddess?" A goblin child had run up to Chloe, looking at her enormous form with wide, awestruck eyes. 

"Of course not. Do I look like a goddess?"

"Yes!" the child replied in earnest. Chloe laughed at the absurdity of it. She must have been the size of a whale, how could anyone...

And then she remembered something, something that she had dismissed, but now... In Helen's world, with the other people, the huge women were being followed by men. That might be just part of the make-up of the place, Like the messenger for Jun. But was he real as well? maybe, just maybe, fat people could be beau....

"DRAGON!" 

Thousands of goblins pegged it as the enormous scaly beast stepped into the cavern. grabbing weapons and sheilds, the goblins ran at the Wyrm, only to be stopped by Heather. 

Breathing fire and roaring, she lept at the monster, forcing it back into its lair. Chloe realised that there was a door underneath the dragon, a way out, a way onwards. She made a break for it.

"Beautiful one, Wait!"

Chloe ran, jumped, slid along her front and fell into the door. blackness took over.

"Looks like that dragon destroyed the door," muttered Yalfe as she walked around Chloe. 

"I see you were looking for answers there. Luckily, you got a door which might provide you with some. So, what did you learn there?"

"That big, might, possibly, in some sick way, be beautiful."

"Give the girl a round of applause," Yalfe said, happily going up and shaking Chloe's hand, "You're making more progress than I thought. Pretty soon, you could leave, if this keeps up."

"What, leave, when will that be?"

"Until you've learnt the lesson you came here for."

"Lesson? That was it, right. big might be beautiful, thats the lesson!"

"No, unfortunately Chloe, no it is not. However, if you want information, Jasmine has more information that I want to give you."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 19, 2009)

Chloe landed on a cushion. a large, comfy, tassled cushion, in a rather smoky room filled with books. In the centre of the room sat an enormous woman, dressed as an arabian princess, smoking from a Hokah pipe, smoke eminating from the vessel, scrolls, books, pictures and objects floating around her. Placing the pipe back into the vessel with one bejeweled hand, she pushed it aside, moving forward on her enormous bottom, staring into Chloe's soul with glowing emerald eyes.

"Chloe Grantham, Born in april 1991, secret desire at age 8 was to become..."

"I get it, You can read my mind!"

"Does it embarass you?" Jasmine sat back, thousands of huge and scantily clad spirits wafted about in the smoke, "being bested repeatedly by huge women?"

"No, not really."

"Honestly? you see, Chloe, most girls who come into these realms do feel like they are being beaten and humilated at first, so why not you?"

"I think you know why."

"That is the reason you have given yourself, Chloe, but I would personally put it down to strength of character." 

"So, what is this place, a library?"

"A library of all knowledge, Chloe. you've read enough fantasy books to know what this will include. Ancient spells, magical books, the true history of the world, relics, scriptures, power to knowledge seekers. Would you consider yourself a knowledgable person?"

"Well, yes, as far as high school education goes,"

"Then you must know that not everything is as it seems. Even here, books arrange themselves in quiet bizarre ways."

"So, what, like everyone else here, your going to fatten me up?"

"No, no, I've seen your progress, you've come on in leaps and bounds, so I won't tell you a story to make you fat, or whatever you'll feel i'd do. you deserve a little break."

"How did you...?"

Jasmine tapped her head before readjusting her enormous sequined turban. 
"Things are not always as they seem, Chloe. You dream will not end with just learning a lesson, but will end with you finding out what is going on in this place!" she smiled, waving to the door that appeared. "For the record, I did fatten you up, tell mother that if asked?"

"So, what did you learn?"

"That you have loads of secrets." Chloe said, smiling.

"Is that all?"

"No, I've got some secrets of my own."

"Well, alls fair in love and war," Yalfe muttered, "Sakura will be seeing you now, so brace yourself, she can go overboard."


----------



## Red Raven (Jul 19, 2009)

I pronounce you the king of cliffhangers sir.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 20, 2009)

Chloe fell into the whirring and the hissing of the world of strange devices and stranger smells. robots whizzed around trying to repair machines with vails of strange liquids, whilst devices and dails spun and hypnotised beakers and burners. Chloe had landed on what appeared to be a table, with a beaker on it saying "_Drink me". _

Realising what was going on here, but deciding that there was no harm in it, she drained the bottle, wondering when she was going to see the catipillar woman known as Sakura. 

"Now, where did I put that vial of weight gain fluid?"

Oops

Trundling into view came Sakura, huge and immobile probably twice the size of any of the women Chloe had meet since she fell asleep. An immovable mountain of blubber, Sakura was clad in nothing but a skin tight (literally skin tight) bio suit and a white lab coat, her arms extended by mechanical arms whilst she moved around on a platform on top of catipillar treads and stomping mech legs. 

"Oh yes, I left it out on the table with... Oh hello, a new test subject, and already she's getting underway, how thoughtfull."

Chloe looked down and gapped, she was growing fatter right before her eyes. soon her stomach blocked the veiw of her feet and her breasts obscured much of her stomach. she felt her ass push lots of other chemicals and equipment off the table.

"Oh Heavens, what is happening!"

"I need a robot to dispose of that!" called Sakura, "Well, your body is getting fatter, but also will mean your metabolism changes and you consume food faster, and is converted to fat instantly. Don't worry, Chloe, I've tested it before, it only effects people in this world. This means that you will get pretty hungry."

"No, honestly, I'm fine, I'm... actually, I am feeling a bit..."

"Good, just follow me...Hold it, Get a robot down here to carry the test subject."

"Test subject! I am a human being!"

"Yes, and?"

"And?"

"In this world, science is not constranted by moral bounds. come on, come on, take her over to the device over there."

Chloe looked and winced. It looked like a huge icing pack, the nozzle pointing down towards a comfy plastic chair. the packet was so huge, it seemed to take up most of the room that she was being lead into. on the nozzle was only two words.

_Eat me._


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 21, 2009)

"Go on, bite it." Sakura said, "Look chloe, that hunger isn't going to go away, this stuff will be able to sate you." 

Chloe still refused. 

"Oh, well, I can monitor what happens after that chemical continues it's course, the deteriation of the stomach and internal organs hasn't been measured yet."

Chloe bit the nozzle and instantly warm ice cream began to flow into her body. Again, her body began to grow, bigger, wider, fatter, soon she could no longer see her stomach due to the mountainous breasts, flopping around over her beast of a belly, stretching out over her feat. the chair had long ago disappeared under her ass as she kept growing. she simply sat, impossible, immobile, constantly moving, so huge she engulfed part of the platform, Sakura's platform shifting into rockets.

"I'm...I'm..." Chloe said through icecream and nozzle.

"Approximately 4000lbs in weight," Sakura said, merrily, "the boundries of the human flesh are exceding all of my expectations. Robots, secure and maintain the test subject, keep her comfortable, and make sure she's alive."

More and more flesh, Chloe watched, hypnotised as her body grew to an almost comical size, never to be acheived whilst waking. She felt her body touch the edges of the platform, she felt the platform shake, she heard it creak and groan with the weight.

"Approaching the 100,000lbs mark now... maybe I should have invested in a stronger platform?"

The platform gave way, sending the massive form of Chloe down the chute, screaming as much as she could. all around her passed walls as robots tried to halt or carry her up to the surface. Rotating round, she saw the door, and hoped, prayed, that she would be able to fit in, hoping that it would open for her and she wouldn't get stuck. 

Sakura looked down as the enormous rump of Shloe vanished through the door as it closed with a snap, and shrugged.

"Oh well, put it all up to experience, I suppose."

"So, what did you learn?"

Chloe thought about it, what did she learn? that never to trust a woman with a feeding machine was one of them, but something else was forming in her mind. 

"Are Sakura and Jasmine... I don't know, opposites?"

"How so?" Yalfe smiled.

"Well, Sakura's curious about the limits of things, always testing them, Whilst Jasmine seemed... to know the limits and not go there, you know?"

"I do know, Chloe. In fact, all of the rulers of these realms are opposites, 
really. Ann's brazenness is the opposite of Helen's shyness. Sasha's playfulness contrasts with Heathers motherlyness, and Jun's hedonism clashes with Catherines conservativism, as you will find out."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 22, 2009)

the cold walls of the castle were decorated with gothic glyphs and dark images, paintings and tapastries of bats, spiders and snakes. the light came from candles and lanterns in the desolate and gloomy night. blood red carpets and spiky brazers.

"Conservative doesn't spring to mind so much as "Gloomy"" said Chloe out loud. 

"That's what they all say." said the voice from the centre of the room. The bed in the centre contained another huge woman, but her pasty skin, dark dress and pointy teeth pointed towards one word, Vampire. 

Lazily she turned her head towards Chloe, beautiful osidian eyes peircing her soul. "I am not conservative because I am cheap and chipper, I am conservative because I do not interfere with anything outside the castle. They," she pointed towards flying shapes on the horizon, "they are the ones who interfere, I remain neutral, providing the information that I can."

"Oh," Chloe said, sitting on the bed next to her, "well, in that case, Do you want to, you know...?"

"Chloe, I'm not one to fatten you up, just yet. This is a place for the dark and the macabre, I doubt you will fit in very easily, so quickly."

"Why?"

"You have to do it under your own steam. Each ruler of the worlds teachs their new associates magic, learnt from our mother, and this is a proving ground, like the next two worlds you will see."

"oh..."

"Have you seen the planet women yet?"

"What?"

"the Planet women, in Sakura's laboratory, women who have become so huge, they have literally become planets, complete with ecosystems on them."

"No... no I haven't."

"There is far more to these worlds than you think, Chloe. Jasmine was not in some room, she was on the body of a huge woman who was reading. There's a garden in Helen's world that contains a series of fattening fountains that women bathe in, who sometimes become so huge they get stuck. Ann's ship is only a small scout ship, her armada is much bigger, and she faces off against marines, whose admiral is just as big as she is. The worlds are huge, Chloe, if you ever get a chance, explore them. Oh by the way, the door to Maria's world is over there."

"So, what did you learn?"

"There is a lot more to these worlds than I thought of."

"Well, aren't we the little nosey parker?"

"Also that you teach magic here."

Yalfe stopped and looked at her strangly

"Only to those who know what lesson needs to be learnt, dear. come on, don't want to keep Maria waiting."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 23, 2009)

the sweltering heat and the beautiful landscape took the breath away from Chloe as she looked at the mighty beasts and the great birds flying and marching around her. From the rocky ledge, she hopped down to the dusty ground to stare at the huge woman in African tribal dress tending to a gazelle like creature's broken leg. Standing up, she walked over to Chloe and sat down with her, offering her a drink out of a gourd. Chloe sniffed at it.

"This is one of the prooving levels?"

The woman nodded.

"And you haven't spiked the water with anything?"

The woman shrugged her shoulders and rolled her eyes.

"In that case, I'll decline. though thanks anyway, Maria, is it?"

Maria nodded.

"Do you ever...?"

Maria shook her head.

"Oh... I need help..."

Maria moved closer, her enormous hips brushing chloe's

"Well, I've done something wrong, and now, I'm going through this adventure to find out what I did wrong. It's opened my eyes hugely, I've had a wonderful time, but I still don't know where I went wrong."

Maria tapped her head with a fat finger four times. 

"Think?"

Maria then made a forward motion and then a backward one, 

"Think back? where do I begin. I haven't been the nicest of people, but I try and make peoples lives as good as possible... most of them."

Maria looked at her quizzically.

"Well, there are these three girls... three fat girls... Yeah I am a bit mean to 
them... but, you know it's peer pressure, I can't..."

Maria gave her a look with was part disapproval and part critical.

"Ok, so maybe thats what I need to change... maybe... Oh my, I remember now... I remember what I said. It seemed to trivial then... surely..."

Maria nodded sagely.

"You know your mother the best, don't you?"

Maria nodded again, equally sagely. A door appeared in the centre of the savannah, Chloe getting up.

"Thank you, Maria, you've been a help when no-one else would."

Maria smiled and waved her off as Chloe stepped through the door, hopefully, for the last time. 

"So, Chloe, what did you learn."

"That fat girls are not all the same."

Yalfe jumped for joy. 

"Congratulations, Chloe, you've learnt your lesson, well done!"

"I've also worked something else out."

Yalfe stopped, her smile wavering.

"Oh, do tell?"

"I know who you really are."

Yalfe recovered, brushed her hair back to return to a business like manner.

"I don't know what you are talking about, Chloe, I am doctor M. Yalfe..."

"No, you're going under an alias so as not to scare me." Chloe stood, strong and determined, confident in her answer. "Yalfe, It's an anagram of your name. YALFE, rearrange it, and you get the name of one of the most villified women in history. Your real name is Le Fay... You're Morgan Le Fay."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 24, 2009)

Morgan looked at Chloe with wrathful eyes, looking as though she was going to strike her down with some spell. But then she nodded and turned away. Chloe could see Morgan's shoulders rising up and down heavily as she tried to control her breathing, steadying herself to say her peice.

"I don't really like to talk about it," she muttered, "mostly due to the fact that I'm still wrapping my head around why he did it. But you've earnt the right to know, Chloe, so I will tell you about myself. have a seat," 

Morgan conjured up a pair of chairs, Chloe sat down in one, Morgan remained standing.

"Many years ago, as you probably know, there was the Court of Camelot, the lady of the lake, and all that. Arthur pulled the sword out of the stone and was made king, I wanted the throne, but was turned down, not because I was evil, but because I was female. I spent a lot of time trying to cheat Arthur, incendiary cape, tossing Excalibur's scabbard into the lake, and so on. 

I wanted Arthur, my brother, to be gone so that I could rule, He was beloved, I despised, he given the power of christ, I cursed to the shadows, all for want of a womb. It made me bitter and hateful, causing me to go to drastic measures to bring about a son, Mordred."

"Over time, however, as his reign went on, I relaxed, and slipped further away, into the world of magic. I became powerful, I traveled the world, I visited many places, but always returned to my little cottage in the forest. Around the world, I gave birth to ten beautiful daughters, Jun, Ann, Sasha, Sakura, Jasmine, Heather, Helen, Catherine, Maria and Mellissa. They grew into fine women, all of them different, all of them happy, and, for a time, we were happy together."

"And then Mordred came back. He had succeeded where I had failed, and taken over Camelot. Whilst there, he had ordered a purge of magic in order to prevent Arthur from usurping him. Merlin had escaped him, but he assured me, I would not. and with that he killed each of my daughters in front of me. Before he could behead me, I cast a spell to transport me and my daughters souls into another world, a pocket dimension, where we would be safe. 

Getting back to our world, I saw the destruction Mordred had wrought in my absence, and I knew it was because of me he did it. Thus, I created the map, a key to the other world, only to be accessed by dreaming, and left the world of man for good. Here, we could live happily, growing, establishing our own kingdoms and realms, away from prying eyes." 

Chloe watched Morgan turn to her.

"And now, Chloe, your final leg of your journey. You know what you've learnt, don't you."

"Yes, I do. and I have a feeling I know what's coming next."

"Oh?"

"That I need to realise what a hell fat girls face every day."

"Spot on."


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 24, 2009)

Chloe found herself in hell. It looked like hell, there were flames, screams, skulls, demons flying over head, cackling to themselves. but every demon was a woman of at least 200lbs, and many of them in the mid 400lbs category, all beautiful, sexy and dangerous. Sitting in the centre on a throne of skulls was an enormous woman, similar weight, she guessed, to Maria, only this woman was all top heavy, her enormous breasts bairly contained in her demonic bustier of her armour. 

"You must be Chloe," she muttered, but her voice boomed out over the screams and the cackles of the demon women. a voice so deep that it seemed to command the very vibrations of the earth, of her bones. "You've been sent here to take a glimpse at what women of size go through every day due to a system you are part of."

"Woah, now hold on a minute..."

"I don't need to, of course."

"Oh, good."

"But unlike Maria, I'm a little bit of a bitch."

Chains coursed around Chloe, holding her in place whilst strange images flashed in front of her eyes.

"These are the feelings of those women who are persecuted due to their waistline," Melissa rumbled, "these are the three who you know well, Mary, Jenny, Clarry, you know, the three who..."

"Yes, I get the idea," Chloe muttered, "why them?"

"They went to a weight loss camp not too long ago."

"And..."

"And... well, you'll see."

The images became more intense, flashing colours of blues and reds as the emotion hieghtened

"Move your legs, you fat slobs!"

"Come on, My grand mother could run faster than you lot, and she's dead!"

"Now, who'se the little piggy, eh? whose the disgusting little piggy then!"

"Why are you even here? You don't want to loose weight, you want re-education, you stupid fat slut!"

"How much did you hide from us then? Eating our food, doing our routines, and you're still fat? Another 100 suicides, on the double!"

"Woah..." muttered Chloe, "they went through hell."

"Not quite, They lost weigh, 40lbs in three weeks, not healthy at all, but as for hell, that came later."

"Man, Clarry, did you loose any weight?"

"Loose some weight, fat slags!"

"Hey, I might be a whore, but at least I can get a man."

"Cows!"

"Hippo!"

"Did you loose any weight there! Your ungrateful wretch, I spend money for you to get nice and thin, and you throw it back in my face."

"Loose some weight!"

"That is the hell they have been through, Chloe," Morgan muttered, sitting beside her, back in the place where it all started, her bedroom. 

"This is a dream, right?"

"Of course, Chloe, But just because its a dream doesn't mean it means nothing?"

"Yeah, you're right... I've been such an idiot."

"Well, hopefully, you'll wise up a bit, you know?"

Chloe went back to sleep, just wanting to be awake for tomorrow.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 24, 2009)

Chloe woke up and looked at her clock. Still ages before school, but she was awake, she might as well make the most of it. Looking at the map on her table, she carefully rolled it up and put it inside it's case again. stretching out, she walked over to the mirror to get changed.

And then she saw it, a small, pudgy little belly, her washboard abs had melted into this little cute bit of flabbiness. She then looked up and saw that her whole body had changed, just a little. Her breasts were a tiny bit bigger, her thighs were a tiny bit thicker, her but was a wee bit larger. Hoping that she had some bigger cloths to hide this, she looked inside her wardrobe. Putting on the large t-shirt, the sweeter, and the jeans, she hurried downstairs, to get out on this sunny day.

"Hi dear," her mother said as Chloe came carreening downstairs, "Want any breakfast?"

"Erm... no thanks mum, need to get to school,"

"Chloe, you've got a hour."

"I thought I'd walk." Chloe dashed out, and then realised she forgot her bag. she ran back inside, grabbed hers stuff and went.

The first thing that she went to do at school was to find Mary, Jenny and Clarry. they were fairly easy to find, mainly due to Clarry's enormously gothic outfit and Mary's tye-dye t-shirt. Chloe marched up to them, wanting to get what she wanted to say over with. 

"Look," she said, the girls looked at her, Jenny with alarm, Mary with curiousity, Clarry with dissapproval. 

Chloe carried on. "I just want to say, I'm sorry. I've been such an idiot to you guys. I know my actions aren't excusable, but I just want to say that I want to try and make amends."

"That's wonderful Chloe," Mary said, the large girl hugging mary in a warm embrace, "Apology accepted."

"Yes, apology accepted," Jenny said, wiping her thick glasses on her jumper. Clarry sat back and looked at Chloe with steely eyes. 

"You've put on weight," she smirked.

"What?"

"Why else would you be wearing such unflattering clothes?"

Before Chloe could answer, Clarry launched another question. "So, How many realms did you visit?"

Chloe looked at her, Did she know? 

"Well, all ten..."

"And did you find out Yalfe's secret?"

"Yes... wait, you mean to tell me you've been..."

"We all have," Mary said, "In fact, we go regularly, just a chance to unwind and feel beautiful in this world. We weren't that different from you, Chloe, before our first trip."

"It was a bit scary at first," Jenny said, "But we came round to enjoying it. So far, Only Clarry has worked out Yalfe's identity."

"So that makes two of us," Clarry smiled. "I'm not accepting your apology, Chloe, You haven't earnt my forgiveness yet, but you at least have my respect."

"Well at leasts thats something," Chloe said, proffering a hand. Clarry shook it warmly.

Chloe had been avoiding Craig all day, she didn't want him to see her like this, all fat and... It was best if he left her. she sat down on the bench, unpacked her history report, and began to write. 

"Hey, beautiful,"

Chloe jumped at the sound of Craig's voice, sending an enormous scrawl across the page. 

"Oh, Craig, How nice to see you."

"I haven't seen you all day, have you been hiding?"

"No, Craig, not that at all."

"Well, if you haven't been hiding," he moved closer to her, "Why haven't you called me about last night?"

"Well, Craig, I wanted to talk to you about last night..."

"Oh really, 'cause I've got a free house," He gave her a hug around the middle, Chloe praying he wouldn't feel her pudge, "and I was hoping for a repeat tonight."

Whew!

"That is, of course, If you want to?"

"Well Craig, About that..."

"Have you put on weight?"

She had hoped he wouldn't bring that up. 

"Well, it's about that... erm, Craig, I have something to tell you."

"Hey, if it's about what I said, I've cool with it."

"Well, I've been thinking, If I have put on some weight, maybe it's best if we have a bit of a separation, you know?"

"You're breaking up with me? over a little bit of pudge?"

"Well, I just don't want to be the fat, ugly girlfriend you hate, so, I think it's best..." 

"Well, if it was about that, then I say what I said yesterday, Chloe." Craig looked her deep in the eyes, "You are the most beautiful thing on this planet."

"Well now, yes, It's hardly noticable, but what happens if I get bigger..."

"Chloe, did I ever tell you about my ex?"

"Noooo?"

"Janet, Huge girl, Fell madly in love with her, but she went away to Austrailia, so we broke up. to give you a rough estimate, she was larger than Clarry."

"What?"

"Chloe," Craig got down on his knees, holding her hands in his. "I don't care if you become the size of the moon, I will still love you with all my heart. More so, probably, because you will always be my Dream girl, no matter how big you ever get."

Chloe hugged him, crying tears of joy.

Chloe told him about the map, and the two spent time in the Dreamscape together, meeting up with Clarry, Mary, Jenny, and thousands of other people who have been in contact with the map. Together, they continued to love and, in Chloe's case, to grow. She was fortunate that her mother herself was large, and so thought nothing of it. A happy time was had by all. 
then came the day that she had to send the map off. Safe in the knowledge she would be able to be part of the community in the dreamscape, she gave the map to Morgan Le Fay to keep hold of until the next time.

*MUCH,MUCH, LATER .....*

"Chloe, I've got to be back in 15 minutes." Craig said, meeting his wife out in the park. 

"So have I," Chloe said, kissing him on the lips, "and It'll take me longer, with all of this." she rubbed her large belly of her new 300lbs self as they sat together under the trees. "But I thought we could spend the time together, like we did back in Highschool."

"Maybe you're right."

they kissed again.

"Disgusting pig,"

Chloe looked as two joggers ran past. 

"Now, Francesca," the man said to the woman, "They're happy together, surely you can allow them that."

"All fat women are the same," muttered the woman. "how that hippo managed to land a guy, I'll never know."

Chloe smiled a wicked little smile. Looks like this Francesca might have a visit from the good doctor herself very, very soon.


----------



## Frankhw (Jul 26, 2009)

Good finish.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 8, 2010)

wow loved that you managed to get in the WOW and D&D refrences in there great story, loved the twist


----------

